# NYC wedding



## dchung00 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey All! It's been a while since a posted a new thread. I recently helped my friend shoot some photos during his wedding while also being his best man. What a great and fun night it turned out to be and congrats to mr. and mrs. Porras Lo!


----------



## dchung00 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------

